# Biting her nails



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sometimes when Pretty girl is just lounging around she will bite on her nails.I have no idea why she does this.She has chew toys and I keep her nails trimmed down.
I have two questions:

Do you think she can hurt herself chewing on her nails?I know I've heard somewhere before that if you clip a dogs nails down too low it can hurt them.So do you think that she could accidently chew them down too low?

And is there something I could put on her nails that would make her stop doing this,but also won't hurt her stomach if she ingests it?

Any advice is appreciated!Thanks!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Check her feet well. Marley used to do that when he was a puppy and it was from allergies. It was very hard to see but he had tiny red spots in the webbing of his toes. It was caused by crab grass in my yard. If she keeps it up take hes to the vet and make sure that she doesn't have a nail infection. Dogs can get stuff like people so she could nail fungus. She might just be bored but better safe then sorry.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks!I'll be sure to check her feet


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck its probly nothing serious.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

The nails are odd. Maybe she just likes picking at them. If she was gnawing on her _paw_ thats a different story. That is mostly associated with anxiety and is considered self mutilation in the animal world. There could be a few causes, I seen boredom, a change in the household like a teen going away for collage or the owners staying at work later then the norm, and even the loss of another companion pet. Sometimes its grasses of some sort but usually allergies are not confined to just one consistent spot.

I would try a product called Fooey. Its one up on Bitter Apple and does not have a odor like Bitter Apples alcohol like odor.

A customer asked if it had a odor back when we first got it in. I sprayed it on my hand to smell and later forgot about it. The taste was so bitter I wanted to leave work and it stuck for hours even after washing my hands a few times!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.I'll try that.
Yeah i don't know.I'm stumped.I'm a stay at home mom,so I'm here all day.I don't think it's boredom.I play with her.The kids play with her.She plays with our puppy Suey.And she plays with the cats.We have a huge yard that she runs around in for at least half the day.
When I checked her feet and pads they looked fine.So IDK.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm still thinkin it might be from grass or a plant just cause that's exactly what Marley used to do. She might have sensitive skin. We had to stop using Fabreeze cause he was allergic to that too.


----------

